# Please read and pass along NO POLITCAL POT STURRING PLEASE



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Biden Admin Negotiating with Animal Activists Over Public Land Hunting - Sportsmen's Alliance


An animal-rights group and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service have announced settlement discussions over a lawsuit that could revoke hunting opportunities




www.sportsmensalliance.org


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

The problem with Negotiating with any Anti-Hunting, Anti-Fishing, Anti-gun is they are never satisfied. Give them what they want, and they want more.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

night vision said:


> The problem with Negotiating with any Anti-Hunting, Anti-Fishing, Anti-gun is they are never satisfied. Give them what they want, and they want more.


The problem is that the sportsmen aren't even there to represent during these talks. Last time I checked a lot of sportsmen dollars go to fund these areas and not to have a word in these decisions is wrong


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It’s hard to respond to this without getting into politics because this is 100% political.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

“Center for Biological Diversity” We need more diversity for the bear. Insanity. These are huge issues that should be dealt with by all parties involved. Shutting the sportsman’s voice out of the hearing is just more back door tactics. Where is the diversity in that? Bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

bobk said:


> “Center for Biological Diversity” We need more diversity for the bear. Insanity. These are huge issues that should be dealt with by all parties involved. Shutting the sportsman’s voice out of the hearing is just more back door tactics. Where is the diversity in that? Bunch of hypocrites.


Exactly, the fact that conservation groups were offered no warning of the pending talks, nor offered a seat at the table means they really don’t care what’s best for the land and wildlife.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Did you guys ever actually visit that website? I just did… To say it's weird is an understatement. On Facebook it says it only has 149K followers, seriously? I'm all for hunters and sportsman getting together to protect our rights, but this website kind of seems like a joke. Look at the "mega raffle prize winning" list. I got tired of scrolling through it it was so long, and if it's true I'd say there is at least $5 million worth of prizes that were just given away? Lol... what a weird website.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

9Left said:


> Did you guys ever actually visit that website? I just did… To say it's weird is an understatement. On Facebook it says it only has 149K followers, seriously? I'm all for hunters and sportsman getting together to protect our rights, but this website kind of seems like a joke. Look at the "mega raffle prize winning" list. I got tired of scrolling through it it was so long, and if it's true I'd say there is at least $5 million worth of prizes that were just given away? Lol... what a weird website.


They were on the meat eater podcast. They have that episode on their website. It’s worth a listen if you have time. Raffles are used to generate money. Many organizations do the same thing.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9Left said:


> Did you guys ever actually visit that website? I just did… To say it's weird is an understatement. On Facebook it says it only has 149K followers, seriously? I'm all for hunters and sportsman getting together to protect our rights, but this website kind of seems like a joke. Look at the "mega raffle prize winning" list. I got tired of scrolling through it it was so long, and if it's true I'd say there is at least $5 million worth of prizes that were just given away? Lol... what a weird website.


This website? I don’t do Facebook so maybe they are different. Seems pretty good to me?









About Us - Sportsmen's Alliance


Four Decades of Defending Hunting, Fishing and Trapping Beginning in the mid 1970s, the threat to our outdoor heritage became so great that a group of




www.sportsmensalliance.org


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a link to the podcast if anyones interested:








Ep. 123: The Sportsmen's Alliance | MeatEater Podcasts


Columbus, OH- Steven Rinella talks with Evan Heusinkveld, Brian Lynn, and Sean Curran of the Sportsmen's Alliance, along with Ryan Callaghan, Kevin Murphy, and Janis Putelis of the MeatEater crew. Subjects Discussed: core mission; moving the needle forward; the lynx of Arizona; backdoor attempts...




www.themeateater.com


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

9Left said:


> Did you guys ever actually visit that website? I just did… To say it's weird is an understatement. On Facebook it says it only has 149K followers, seriously? I'm all for hunters and sportsman getting together to protect our rights, but this website kind of seems like a joke. Look at the "mega raffle prize winning" list. I got tired of scrolling through it it was so long, and if it's true I'd say there is at least $5 million worth of prizes that were just given away? Lol... what a weird website.


Not sure where the link took you, this group is a solid pro Second Amendment and hunting right organization. They were started and are headquartered here in Ohio and have been very active and involved in legislative action on behalf of hunters rights throughout the country. I have long supported them along with the NRA.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve followed the Sportsmen’s Alliance and their work for quite a few years. I think that they are a pretty solid group.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bobk said:


> “Center for Biological Diversity” We need more diversity for the bear. Insanity. These are huge issues that should be dealt with by all parties involved. Shutting the sportsman’s voice out of the hearing is just more back door tactics. Where is the diversity in that? Bunch of hypocrites.


Well duh! Diversity isn’t universal. It only goes on way to fit the narrative.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Well duh! Diversity isn’t universal. It only goes on way to fit the narrative.


Yup, I’m talking very carefully to not get in trouble. So frustrating.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gotcha... I can see that other website now… I must've missed spelled something when I originally looked it up because it took me to a weird website... I don't do Facebook or Twitter or Instagram or anything like that either so Maybe I'm looking at the wrong thing


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Muddy said:


> It’s hard to respond to this without getting into politics because this is 100% political.



Wasn't asking for a response,

Re-read the title

Sorry and thanks


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Wasn't asking for a response,
> 
> Re-read the title
> 
> Sorry and thanks


Either way… It is a political subject… And sportsman have to come together to stand for something… Just like every other "group "… We have to come together and the more people we have… The easier it is to stand for our rights as hunters
Oh and I found the right site on the Internet… And previous posts are right… It's a legit organization… I joined… And I will gladly give my money to support it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

For those either not familiar with OGF TOS's or those may need to go back and reread them...here's the quote from TOS:

*Political and Religious Posts: Historically, OGF prohibits all political/religious posts. That policy remains, however if the subject directly effects sportsmen's rights or issues, posts will be allowed provided they don't evolve into non sportsmen's topics*

Since this informational thread directly affects sportsmen rights...it's been left open.
That does NOT mean it's open season to start political/party bashing and posts/members doing so will be dealt with on an individual basis if that scenario arises.
Again...an *informational* thread affecting sportsmans rights that while is very important to read...doesn't necessarily demand a response.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

9Left said:


> Either way… It is a political subject… And sportsman have to come together to stand for something… Just like every other "group "… We have to come together and the more people we have… The easier it is to stand for our rights as hunters
> Oh and I found the right site on the Internet… And previous posts are right… It's a legit organization… I joined… And I will gladly give my money to support it


Agreed and that's why i posted this and made the title read as it does.

Its all about awareness, not personal feelings or beliefs.

As a member of that organization, i did my due diligence,by passing along some information and also got a new member to join.

The bonus here was somehow i stayed within the TOS without reading it..... again and not getting banned.........again,,for now


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> ...
> As a member of that organization, i did my due diligence,by passing along some information and also got a new member to join.
> 
> *The bonus here was somehow i stayed within the TOS without reading it..... again and not getting banned.........again,,for now *


Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and again.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Sounds like everybody needs to get ahold of their senators and house representatives👍


----------

